# cutting applique tackle twill without a ioline 300?



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't afford an ioline 300 for the shop right now, which is what the last shop that I worked with had, and my cutter is a roller style vinyl cutter, not suited to cut tackle twill. 
(the 300 is on our short list of new equipment to buy)

But in the mean time, is there an in house solution that would be less cost prohibitive? 
(I ask that knowing that hand cutting is my last choice option)

I'm going to guess that there is a less expensive solution that some of you are using.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You can get tackle twill pre-cut Twill USA Twill USA

My Zing can cut the heat press tackle twill with no problems you can try and use a Cricut/KNK sticky mat.
Your cutter should be able to cut if you find the right blade and max out the downforce, but look into the heat press tackle twill its thinner.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks Carla.

I am not willing to even try to cut twill on my cutter, while it works great for me when cutting vinyl, it just isn't up to the task for cutting anything heavier.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

DCans said:


> thanks Carla.
> 
> I am not willing to even try to cut twill on my cutter, while it works great for me when cutting vinyl, it just isn't up to the task for cutting anything heavier.



There is always the way we have been doing it before cutters. you stitch down a placement stitch. then you place the fabric it does a tack down. you then take the hoop off and trim the fabric away with applique scissors. return the hoop with the fabric still in the hoop and finish the design


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Amiee, I know that I can hand cut, but I was just wondering what others are doing. 

I know that there has to be some sort of middle ground between a $6000 machine and hand cutting.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

DCans said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Amiee, I know that I can hand cut, but I was just wondering what others are doing.
> 
> I know that there has to be some sort of middle ground between a $6000 machine and hand cutting.


There is cutting it on a regular rolling cutter. there is the RS31 from signwarehouse for 299.00 you just cant kiss cut the twill it also eats blades.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been saving for my ioline 300 also. i'm doing jobs now with tackdown method and edge applique scissors. it really gets really close to the tackdown stitch.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I cut mine with a Roland GX-24. 60 Degree Blade. Works fine, but you cannot kiss cut.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a Roland GX24 also, no issues with it cutting twill. You just need to order the twill with a backing.


----------

